# Where to find replacement parts for tripod?



## mtyler24 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a Velbon DF 60 tripod, and the top part dosn't stay up anymore. (where the camera sits, it goes back and fourth) I can't tell but I think a screw is missing. Does anyone know of a place where I can find the replacement parts? Or is it worth it to get a better tripod, this one was a gift a couple years back. Thanks!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, it's a $60 tripod to start with....
http://www.adorama.com/VNDF60.html

I'd say your S&H for parts or sending the entire thing somewhere would cost as much as a replacement.  If you are interested in investing some cash in a tripod, I bought this one a few months ago and it makes such a difference.  It's worth every penny  

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/353324-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto__3021BPRO_Tripod_Black_with.html


----------



## table1349 (Oct 16, 2007)

Johnboy2978 said:


> Well, it's a $60 tripod to start with....
> http://www.adorama.com/VNDF60.html
> 
> I'd say your S&H for parts or sending the entire thing somewhere would cost as much as a replacement.  If you are interested in investing some cash in a tripod, I bought this one a few months ago and it makes such a difference.  It's worth every penny
> ...



I will second this one.  It is a tripod you can get years if not a lifetime of use from.


----------

